# My 1st Malawi Tank



## Malawiman82 (May 1, 2009)

Hi all.

This is my first malawi tank and just wandered what everyone thought of it. Its well established now and i've had it for about a year. Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  . Details of the set up are below.

And after all that i'm struggling to get the image on here :lol: any suggestions?

Greg


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like you ahve all the basics covered, how about a picture?


----------



## Malawiman82 (May 1, 2009)

Any ideas how to get the picture on, struggling a bit?


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

upload your photo onto photobucket then copy the img url onto here and it should work fine 
jon


----------



## Malawiman82 (May 1, 2009)

Jon.

Thanks for that. Hope this works.

http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss15 ... CN1426.jpg

Greg


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome..sharp tank


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking tank..and welcome.


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

not bad....how did you train them to all point in the same direction? :wink:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the greens on the rocks  good job.


----------



## Malawiman82 (May 1, 2009)

zazz.

never looked at it like that :lol:

must be the circulation pump

Greg


----------



## Malawiman82 (May 1, 2009)

*Norse76*


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

On Photobucket, place your cursor under your picture. You will have 4 links below it, copy and paste the one that has the image code listed.

Or you can copy past the direct link and paste it, then highlight the link and click the img box encoder above the font selection when you make a reply.

And you can copy past the direct url and manually place the code like so...










So if you paste your link

http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss15 ... CN1426.jpg

then place







after you will have










cannot be any spaces between the link and the code, or it wont work like so..

[IMG]http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss158/Malawiman82/DSCN1426.jpg

But like mentioned earlier the easiest way is just copy and paste the img code from photobucket.


----------



## Malawiman82 (May 1, 2009)

Appreciate your help Norse. Here's a few more pics. Trying to get the mrs to let me start a 500l show tank but not getting very far there 


















Greg


----------

